# Information for monocoque owners



## Zuma (Apr 29, 2006)

My six year old Exec was looking very tired, the bodywork was looking very dull in parts and normal washing would not restore the shine.

After Googling I found the following product, bought a couple of bottles and was amazed at the way it restored the bodywork to a gleaming new shine.

You may have heard of it, you may have even used it, but if you haven't I would certainly recommend it.

http://www.farecla.com/marineindustrial.asp?id=176&stage=Marine Industrial&set=1

Look at the gel coat restorer.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Been there done it and yes its great gear   

Bob


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

These are the products that pro paint shops use, one that I use is called "G3" it's a nice creamy paste very good for getting rid of scratches. Then a good coat of "Auto Glym polish.

Ron


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Couldn't get that link to work and Googling gives other non-operational links

Perhaps they are doing maintenance on ther server ??

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Groper (May 17, 2007)

A link to a company which sells the products

http://www.marine-super-store.com/posit/shop/index.php?category=3&group=2&manf=FARECLA


----------

